# Float times!!!



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Someone came up with the great idea of having float times for different stretches of rivers in the four corners and UP of the state. Please post float times with fish and without fishing (since we all fish at different speeds). Add the stretch of river such as launch site to launch site.

This should provide a great resource for the membership. I would suggest to make the reference much easier to catalog that the stretch of river (such as Tippy to High Bridge.....or......Croton to Thornapple) be used in the Title screen.

Please just post the float times for the SW Rivers, any other rivers please post them in their respective forum. Also lets keep this thread for just float times and nothing else....
Quest


----------



## ShimanoReels (Apr 18, 2004)

I have floated quite a bit of the lower Muskegon, the entire Rogue, and a bits and pieces of the PM since I have purchased my float boat. Is there anyone out there looking to do a float? I have a one person float boat, I have the time, I want to trout fish or try for some chrome, I just need someone to float with... If anyone one wants to get together, or go as a group, that would be a blast! PM me if you are interested!!


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Haven't checked on these awhile. SW area is laking times!:yikes: Heading to Lake Mecosta for the weekend and would like to float the Muskegon. Looking for some float times. Preferablly from the Croton dam area down. THX. 

Modarator's I'll remove my post after a little bit as to not clutter up this thread.


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2003)

Croton to Thornapple: approx 3 hrs

Thornapple to Henning: approx 3 hrs


----------



## jcran750 (Nov 13, 2004)

Bunker Rd to McNamara Landing is about 3.5 hours fishing.

McNamara Landing to Riverbend Park is about 2 hours fishing.


----------

